# Cleaning up Plastisol ink



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Do I need special stuff to clean the screens after use or can I just use mineral spirits. If I'm not mistaken, Plastisol is mineral spirit based. Just trying not to order in what I can get locally. What do you guys use? Just talking about claning up the ink, not reclaiming the screens. I know I need emulsion remover for that. Thanks


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Ross,

Screen printers have used mineral spirits for ages to clean the ink from their screens. But there's a lot of new things that are more environmentally friendly that don't smell and are not as hazardous to your health. 

Franmar Chemicals have a lot of soy based solvents for screen printers:

Bean-e-doo cleans plastisol ink from screens
Color Change use to change colors on the press

http://www.franmar.com/index.php?cPath=23_36

There are other companies that offer similar items and most screen printing suppliers have them.

Good Luck on your screen printing.

Bill M


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I second the Franmar chemicals. There are also other companies making soy chems now too. One of my favorites is Lawson's HD-200 degradent.

I would not even think of using Mineral Spirits. Sure it works, but your lungs will hate you for it.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks guys...I'll get the right stuff from the "screen printing stuff" supplier. Ross


----------



## jjredox (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Anyone knows where we could get that stuff in the UK?
At the moment i'm using the stuff they sell on wickedprintingstuff.com It's nasty. Needs only 10sec after the bottle is open to give you a masive head hack... Really need to find some good product without having the need to import them all the way.

Thanks

Remi


----------



## Fauxfax (Aug 7, 2008)

I think you should speak to Mark at Colenso. You'll get the number off the webpage at www.colenso.co.uk. He's amazingly helpful and full of knowledge. I would have been absolutely stuck without his help. Now I only buy from them and there is no comparison between the quality of their stuff and the company I originally used.


----------

